# My baby broke



## RoSsIkId (10/5/20)

Good day ladies and gents

I have been on and off the forum for a while. Started smoking after some crap that happend and well now the lockdown is testing once again. Been vaping mainly infront of the pc at night but during the day still went back to those satan stokkies.

Now with lockdown and all the sharks asking Camel prices for crap that should cost R8 a packet i killed my last one and got some 9mg nic in the uforce.

So i did clean out my Reo mini and well she needs a service kit. The thread broke on tube that goes through the connector. You screw the contact to it and the juice bottel slips over it. Now to get my lady fired up again, where can I find a service kit with new bottels. Out of 4 efest 18500 batteries I only have 2 charging and running. Other 2 be dead.

So yes I am back. Hopefully for good now. Think just to take the edge off ill get some CBD juice and a pod device

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (11/5/20)

I might be able to help with a full setup for sale if you are interested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (11/5/20)

Thanks Anton. I love my mini but not to replace it with another one. Saw they closed but there should be some kits somewhere


----------

